
Robin Dreeke – Sizing People Up – DEF CON 27 (2019) - yesenadam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3XR4QrJyxA
======
yesenadam
A must-watch for everyone. This has to be one of the most amazing talks I've
seen, super-impressive and useful. Life-changing. It's about how to improve
all your relationships, interactions, your life, the lives of everyone around
you, the world etc. How to communicate far better, leave people glad they met
you etc. While being totally honest at all times–I presumed it'd be about body
language, or manipulation, or..using people, or something.

So I watched another of his talks, _How to Build Trust with Anyone_ , it was
just as good.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqzH5GJwrnk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqzH5GJwrnk)

